

There's No Such Thing as a Brogrammer - ry0ohki
http://gizmodo.com/5910824/theres-no-such-thing-as-a-brogrammer

======
sp332
OK, so you've never seen one therefore they don't exist? DarkShikari and
fuzzix here claim to have met them.

------
sidcool
There's not such thing as 'No Such Thing'. This pseudomeme has reached
heights.

